# Craftsman GT3000 - Bagging System?



## Flightsport

I was just gifted a Craftsman GT3000 - Kohler 23Hp, 50" cutting deck. Not sure what the year is. Best I can see from the worn out data tag, the model number is 917.275031. I am having a hard time finding a bagging system on the Sears website. The only one I see listed for a 50" deck is this one:

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

As you can see, it lists only models with numbers beginning with 247.xxxxx as compatible. 

Is there a mulching blocker to block up the discharge chute? The references I have found online show this mower with a 48" deck, I guess they sold it with both decks, not sure. 

Does anyone have any ideas or am I stuck raking up the clippings? 

Thanks! Mike


----------



## wjjones

Mine is a 54" you could try my tractor# 917.276800 to see if the one for mine will fit yours..

The item# of the bagger is 24896


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Most bagger setups are universal actually - the biggie is the chute has to fit around the deck discharge . Most the brackets on the back bolt in to almost any tractor.

One of these days im going to see if one of my MTD baggers will fit one of my murrays .


----------



## olwildcory723

*2010 fitup guide*

I found this handy guide that you can find your tractor on and it lists which snowblower, bagger, etc. that fits it.


----------



## Flightsport

That guide helped alot... however, it looks like the model number indicates that it may be N/A for a bagger? Theres all kinds of hook up points on the back of this thing, I have a hard time believing that a bagger cant attach! I may have to just take a ride over to Sears and see what they say.


----------



## wjjones

Flightsport said:


> That guide helped alot... however, it looks like the model number indicates that it may be N/A for a bagger? Theres all kinds of hook up points on the back of this thing, I have a hard time believing that a bagger cant attach! I may have to just take a ride over to Sears and see what they say.



Let us know what you figure out, and get some pics if you can..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Might need to make something to adapt it to your tractor - its possible with the larger deck there isnt a bagger availible ( most baggers go on smaller LT tractors).


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Might need to make something to adapt it to your tractor - its possible with the larger deck there isnt a bagger availible ( most baggers go on smaller LT tractors).


 Mine is a 54" cut, and that is the part# for a bagger>24896... I have never seen one though..


----------



## Flightsport

So, I ordered the "universal bagger" for the 50" deck from Sears, hoping that it was created after the attachment guide stated that there was not a bagging system available. So, after partially assembling the aft bracket, it became apparent that the bag's bracket was going to be wider than the box bracket on the back of my tractor. That was problem one. Additionally, when i looked at the discharge chute, there was no standard receiver hole to accommodate the "chute pin" (for lack of better terms), so I again would have had to engineer something. It was such an expensive investment (over $400) that I decided a little raking would be more appropriate and maybe ill look for a different tractor next year.


----------



## wjjones

Flightsport said:


> So, I ordered the "universal bagger" for the 50" deck from Sears, hoping that it was created after the attachment guide stated that there was not a bagging system available. So, after partially assembling the aft bracket, it became apparent that the bag's bracket was going to be wider than the box bracket on the back of my tractor. That was problem one. Additionally, when i looked at the discharge chute, there was no standard receiver hole to accommodate the "chute pin" (for lack of better terms), so I again would have had to engineer something. It was such an expensive investment (over $400) that I decided a little raking would be more appropriate and maybe ill look for a different tractor next year.



I hate to hear it but sometimes its better to opt out than keep spending more $$.. Have you considered getting a pull behind sweeper??


----------



## HickoryNut

That would be a great option Walt, I know I get tired of removing the bagging system to haul a trailer or what not behind my LT series. I often thought a sweeper would work real good.


----------



## wjjones

HickoryNut said:


> That would be a great option Walt, I know I get tired of removing the bagging system to haul a trailer or what not behind my LT series. I often thought a sweeper would work real good.



Yep, and some are cheaper than a bagging system...


----------



## jhngardner367

Lawn sweepers work really well,and they're great for leaves,too!Baggers,as DT56 stated are prwetty much universal.I just got through putting a John Deere bagger on a Troy-bilt tractor! Not much to it,really.


----------



## kingja68156

Damn.....I've been searching online all day for a bagger and just read this thread....My tractor is a 917.273100 GT 5000 with the same deck (#158330).

Flightsport, have you tried mulching blades??? I'm not sure how well they will work since it's not a mulching deck. I've never tried them but thinking about it. 

Let me know if you find out anything.


----------



## wjjones

kingja68156 said:


> Damn.....I've been searching online all day for a bagger and just read this thread....My tractor is a 917.273100 GT 5000 with the same deck (#158330).
> 
> Flightsport, have you tried mulching blades??? I'm not sure how well they will work since it's not a mulching deck. I've never tried them but thinking about it.
> 
> Let me know if you find out anything.



Welcome to the Forum!..kingja68156.. I have tried mulching blades, and gator blades the gator blades are great, and really tuff too.. The mulching blades are a pain to sharpen, and really dont do very well.


----------



## HickoryNut

:ditto: on the Gator Blades. I use them also with a bagger 
Now off to pick up some parts, it is part of my therapy!!outta here


----------



## wjjones

HickoryNut said:


> :ditto: on the Gator Blades. I use them also with a bagger
> Now off to pick up some parts, it is part of my therapy!!outta here


:lmao:....:lmao:....:lmao:....


----------



## dangeroustoys56

The pull behind grass catcher works well - pops neighbor gave him one years ago- he uses it when he mows the field . He seems to have the best results when he leaves the grass down to dry some , then go back and pick it up ( flys into the catcher easier then wet grass).


----------



## gbeerman

*not much help*

That sure doesn't look like my later miodel, and I can tell your from experience that adapting other makes is a bugger. Unless you have a welding/machine shop of your own trying to adapt other systems is a waste of time and money. I know, I have bagging systems from MTD, JD, older Craftsman, etc that are sitting around that were way too much work to adapt - and I do have a basic welder, chop saws, etc.

So I ponied up last fall and bought a new unit on sale. Fit perfect. Took less than an hour to install. You know what I found out? They don't work. The system only filled up the bag after repeatedly stopping, taking the chute off and unjamming it. I must have take it apart 20 times to collect the mowings from less than an acre. I didn't eve bother with the other two acres. Save your money.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have 2 MTD's that had baggers when i originally picked em up - i use them mainly in the fall to suck up leaves - the thing thats a pain is the baggers fill up way too fast , then have to run and dump them, sometimes the shute loads up and plugs - serious pain when i mow the neighbors yard- have to run back and forth or take my yard trailer over. 

Id like to look for a pull behind catcher sometime.

Gbeerman: did you change the blades to a high lift type? That might help the issues youre having.


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I have 2 MTD's that had baggers when i originally picked em up - i use them mainly in the fall to suck up leaves - the thing thats a pain is the baggers fill up way too fast , then have to run and dump them, sometimes the shute loads up and plugs - serious pain when i mow the neighbors yard- have to run back and forth or take my yard trailer over.
> 
> Id like to look for a pull behind catcher sometime.
> 
> Gbeerman: did you change the blades to a high lift type? That might help the issues youre having.



I would like to get one of those cyclone rakes just cant justify the $$..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Are those the ones you pull behind in the trailer?


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Are those the ones you pull behind in the trailer?



Yep they say they work really well..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Heck id try n build one - cant cost as much as a new one - only issue would be building a impeller assembly/housing - thats why my dad got the grass catcher- the neighbor bot one of those cyclone things.


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Heck id try n build one - cant cost as much as a new one - only issue would be building a impeller assembly/housing - thats why my dad got the grass catcher- the neighbor bot one of those cyclone things.



..Yep they are pretty pricey.. but worth it if you use it alot i guess..

Cyclone Rake Lawn Vacuum


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Wow- $2000 ( with tax, s&h..ect ect) - bet making one would be cheeper- specially if you have a yard trailer and 5-8HP horizontal shaft motor already - some plywood for the sides of the trailer- custom duct work from a HVAC place , some sort of flexable hose - probably could do it for under $1000.


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Wow- $2000 ( with tax, s&h..ect ect) - bet making one would be cheeper- specially if you have a yard trailer and 5-8HP horizontal shaft motor already - some plywood for the sides of the trailer- custom duct work from a HVAC place , some sort of flexable hose - probably could do it for under $1000.



Yep maybe even a little less than a $1000....... I think i would just go with a big sweeper...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Yes, baggers can be a pain. The chutes will clog up, but if you go slow & raise up the deck, mow DRY grass & leaves, you should be fine. I only use mine in the fall after enough leaves fall and AFTER I already mulch up the leaves & blow them into a long, wide pile. Works well for me.


----------

